# Professional Photos of Beautiful Finland's Forests and Wildlife



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2018)

Some of these pictures are really nice, more photos here.  



> Many people think of Finland as the land of cold weather and darkness. However, Ossi Saarinen (previously here and here),  a Finnish photographer, believes that the country is much more than  just that, and he shows another surprisingly enchanting side of his  motherland.
> 
> Ossi brings delightful  feelings through his photos of spectacular Finnish nature, especially  the untouched forests covering almost three-quarters of the whole  country. And within these peaceful and ancient forests, wild animals  roam freely and enjoy their lives at their best.
> 
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2018)

Beautiful.....


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 6, 2018)

Love that last shot


----------



## drifter (Dec 7, 2018)

I do too. Reminds of a stand of Aspens in Colorado on an early frosty morn. Also like that night scene. All greaat photos.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 7, 2018)

Just beautiful and there is that moose that was hiding when we went on our Mother/daughter trip to Maine. Pretty birds also.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 7, 2018)

these photos are all beautiful... my favorite is the birch trees/sunset


----------

